# anyone  ever use, or see......



## cruzn57 (Oct 4, 2012)

corrugated metal  for fencing?
saw some and really like the look,  here is a pic, NOT of what I saw.
 but to give you an idea.
looking for ideas to make it look nice/ rustic.

plans are to use angle iron frame,  with some kind of trim , looking for some ideas on  dressing it up. 

View attachment tin fence.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

It would look nice with a weathered look on the frame. Almost like rust but not rust.


----------



## Ecam (Oct 4, 2012)

I know the roofing material looks "like" that, but is twelve foot long and about 4 foot wide.  That is a cool idea.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow that hurts! (thinking)

maybe orange\ brown  (rusty looking)  frame, 
natural metal for fence,   it'll be 4ft high, 
it's available  from home depot,  I'd have to cut it 
into 4 ft  sections.
maybe a strap/ bar across the middle?  
or  do hicky's  for decoration?
we want to use it as wind break as well as privacy fence, 
yea ,I know, privacy from what?


----------



## Chris (Oct 4, 2012)

Keep the smell of your outdoor urinal from blowing in.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 4, 2012)

Chris said:


> Keep the smell of your outdoor urinal from blowing in.



 I want to keep the rif raf  I meet  on the online  forums............
from sneaking in to use my  outdoor pissatorium!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

sneaky bastards!  they  come from all corners  of the world,
I feel "obummer" sends them ,   he is trying to get back at me  for not contributing to his re election campaign! :facepalm:
after that *** whipping he got last night. I'm sure moooshell  will be pissed at everyone!   as all her many vacations are coming to an end!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 4, 2012)

We order metal roof panels all the time in varying length. I never thought of using them as a privacy fence, but thats a great idea and would make a great wind screen. You can also get them with painted surfaces that come with I believe a 35 year paint warranty. Galvalume will last a lot longer than just galvanized panels.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm finding 29ga,  26 in wide (24 useable)  1/2in ribs(high) and 2.5 spacing on ribs.  for $1.42 a ft- any length up to 40 ft, 
I'm thinking 6ft  for privacy fence, ( 20ft )  then 4 ft  for remaining area about 40 ft.
then 16 ft x6 ft  for my gate, 
I'll use 1 1/2 " angle iron  for frame,  will weld up frame work.' then install the frame,   and  install panels after  frame is in and painted.
now to afford it!  LOL


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 7, 2012)

Get 26 ga if you can find it, you will thank me later.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 8, 2012)

between 26 and 29 ga?
I know my garage roof was 26 ga , but its on 1/2  sheeting.
 this will be with no backing, but 4 ft span,  
so your saying the 29 will possibly bend/flex?
I'll look at what they offer
 Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 8, 2012)

26 ga is a lot stiffer and with the wind you have at times, I think it would be worth the extra cost...just my 2 cts.


----------

